# InkSoft Ranks No. 573 on the 2015 Inc. 5000 List Third Among New Mexico Companies



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Inc. magazine ranked InkSoft No. 573 on its 34th annual Inc. 500|5000, an exclusive ranking of the nation's fastest-growing private companies. The list represents the most comprehensive look at the most important segment of the economy—America’s independent entrepreneurs. 

Companies such as Yelp, Pandora, Timberland, Dell, Domino’s Pizza, LinkedIn, Zillow and many other well-known names gained early exposure as members of the Inc. 500|5000.

InkSoft achieved its ranking in part due to sales growth of 802% in the past three years. With revenue of $3.6 million in 2014 and the addition of 31 employees, it ranked third among the fastest- growing companies from New Mexico on the Inc. list. 

The company develops, hosts, supports and maintains an e-commerce platform tailored to the decorated apparel industry. Software products include web stores, online interactive design tools, art approval, quoting and invoicing capability, and production management. 

“This is the second year we’ve been included on the Inc. 5000 list, and we have our loyal customers and talented staff to credit for this accomplishment,” says Scott Allen, president, InkSoft. “We plan on continuing our all-out efforts to be on the cutting edge of software development and technology to ensure we are offering the best possible products for the decorated apparel industry.”

To see InkSoft’s ranking on the line Top 5000 list go to InkSoft - Albuquerque, NM. 

More about Inc. and the Inc. 500|5000

Methodology
The 2014 Inc. 5000 is ranked according to percentage revenue growth when comparing 2010 to 2013. To qualify, companies must have been founded and generating revenue by March 31, 2010. They had to be U.S.-based, privately held, for profit, and independent--not subsidiaries or divisions of other companies--as of December 31, 2013. (Since then, a number of companies on the list have gone public or been acquired.) The minimum revenue required for 2010 is $100,000; the minimum for 2013 is $2 million. As always, Inc. reserves the right to decline applicants for subjective reasons. Companies on the Inc. 500 are featured in Inc.'s September issue. They represent the top tier of the Inc. 5000, which can be found at Small Business Ideas and Resources for Entrepreneurs. 

About Inc. and the Inc. 5000
Founded in 1979 and acquired in 2005 by Mansueto Ventures, Inc. is the only major brand dedicated exclusively to owners and managers of growing private companies, with the aim to deliver real solutions for today's innovative company builders. Total monthly audience reach for the brand has grown significantly from 2,000,000 in 2010 to over 6,000,000 today. For more information, visit http://www.inc.com/ .

The Inc. 500|5000 is a list of the fastest-growing private companies in the nation. Started in 1982, this prestigious list of the nation's most successful private companies has become the hallmark of entrepreneurial success. The Inc. 5000 Conference & Awards Ceremony is an annual event that celebrates their remarkable achievements. The event also offers informative workshops, celebrated keynote speakers, and evening functions.
For more information on Inc. and the Inc. 5000 Conference, visit http://www.inc.com/.


----------

